# New coolers!



## Col_Sanders

I picked up a couple new coolers last week. The company is called K-2 and they are right down the road in Lafayette. They seem comparable to a Yeti but more reasonably priced. A 30 quart is $160 on their site (a 20qt Yeti is $200) and they are nice! The 30 is going to be at home on the RZR when I get the bed back on. These should keep my stuff nice and cold all week at Nats.




























And the 60qt I bought too:


----------



## honda maniac

how much is the 60 ???


----------



## filthyredneck

Can you pm me a website or some contact info please sir.....I've been looking at yeti pretty hard and I've heard this name but this is the first time I've seen one of their coolers.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## JPs300

nice looking piece - been looking for a smaller sized HD cooler like that my self, thanks for the info.


----------



## Col_Sanders

k2-coolers dot com is their site. 

The 60 qt is $259.


----------



## Polaris425

so a little cheaper version of Yeti? that's cool maybe they will come down on their price now.


----------



## brutemike

Those coolers are real nice but I will never pay that for a cooler when I only need it six months of the year if that lol.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83

brutemike said:


> Those coolers are real nice but I will never pay that for a cooler when I only need it six months of the year if that lol.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


I'm with ya man. Plus I get igloos free. Lol. Our soap sticks come in em. Last count I had 51 ice chests. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders

I'm lazy. If I go on a ride for 4-5 days I dont want to unhook my junk and go to town to go buy ice.


----------



## filthyredneck

LM83 said:


> I'm with ya man. Plus I get igloos free. Lol. Our soap sticks come in em. Last count I had 51 ice chests.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh how I miss the oil field, I completely forgot about all the ice chests I used to bring home when we'd start buying soap sticks.

As far as the expense though, its alot, but I want one because the lids seal up....mine always fills with mud and water when I go deep

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## LM83

filthyredneck said:


> Ahh how I miss the oil field, I completely forgot about all the ice chests I used to bring home when we'd start buying soap sticks.
> 
> As far as the expense though, its alot, but I want one because the lids seal up....mine always fills with mud and water when I go deep
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


That is frustrating. I think a good cooler is worth the money. Just can't justify it for myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders

On a cheap cooler you can put a bead of RTV along the inner part of the top seal and let it fully cure for a couple days. Then when you strap it down it will seal pretty good.


----------



## filthyredneck

Col_Sanders said:


> On a cheap cooler you can put a bead of RTV along the inner part of the top seal and let it fully cure for a couple days. Then when you strap it down it will seal pretty good.


Only prob with that for me is that I use turnbuckles on the sides of mine to hold it down, and just a single rubber bungee over the top to keep the beverages from spilling out during wheelies lol. I've thought about several ways to "somewhat" seal it off, but just hardly seems worth the effort.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bump530

filthyredneck said:


> Only prob with that for me is that I use turnbuckles on the sides of mine to hold it down, and just a single rubber bungee over the top to keep the beverages from spilling out during wheelies lol. I've thought about several ways to "somewhat" seal it off, but just hardly seems worth the effort.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


It seems worth the effort to me. I did the same thing with my ice chest as you but I always ended up with muddy water in mine when doing water wheelies. I always wanted to seal it up just never done it. Now the ice chest goes in the rhino and doesnt see water that deep...well very often lol


----------



## Col_Sanders

Once the RZR is deep enough that my cooler is testing the seal my old lady will be knocking me unconscious.


----------



## J.Tal

Must be some good coolers for that kinda coin. I'll have to check them out. Ol Lady would have a stroke over a $200 cooler! I like to put rock salt on my ice to put the xtra chill on them barley pops but it only lasts so long, melts the ice in about a day but they so cold they go down like water,MMMM! any way, wonder if these coolers are the answer I been looking for? Thank you for the info, MIMB


----------



## Col_Sanders

I think I'm going to buy a couple bags of ice and stick one in the 60qt and one in a 55qt Coleman 5 day I have and see how much difference there is. Not exactly scientific but it should show something.


----------



## filthyredneck

That would be a good comparison. Add ice to both, shut the lids, and dont open them for a couple days, take pics of results once they are opened up.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

what are soap sticks?


----------



## LM83

Polaris425 said:


> what are soap sticks?


Used in the oilfield on wells to help lift fluid from wells. Foams the fluid up and makes it lighter, lifts easier. Sticks of soap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83

FS-125 soap sticks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Cool. So do you bring some home to wash hands w/ in the shop? Lol just curious. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## LM83

Lol. It's more of a slimey soap. Filthy prolly knows more about them than I do. I think he worked for baker at one time. They dissolve over a long period of time depending on the type/weight of water. They also make condensate sticks, acid sticks. Idk what else. Sorry for getting off topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Tal

I still need some convincin to part with that kinda money for a cooler. I put in a $350 bid on a miller high life kegartor n won it, but dang! somebody talk me into it. I told the ol lady about it and she started laughing at me... I checked out the website and they look real nice, some cats with great big boats catching big fish that say they keep ice several days. maybe something good for Santa this year if im good!


----------



## filthyredneck

LM83 said:


> Lol. It's more of a slimey soap. Filthy prolly knows more about them than I do. I think he worked for baker at one time. They dissolve over a long period of time depending on the type/weight of water. They also make condensate sticks, acid sticks. Idk what else. Sorry for getting off topic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah I worked for Baker Hughes right out of high school for a while before taking the job I currently have at the plant.

Jon, the simplest way to explain these is that they are dropped down the hole.... They are solid similar to a new bar of soap, have almost like a sticky/waxy feeling to them (depending on which ones they are). They don't smell like any traditional soap.....they are basically a stick of detergent....and no not the kind that goes in the washing machine lol (oil products all contain some sort of detergents). There are several different ones made with different chemical properties for different purposes, You'd be amazed at some of the things that goes into a well when its being drilled.......Plug (depends, but can look like anything from ground up insulation to crushed nut shells and everything in between), Concrete, Soap, ....things that lubricate, things that foam, things that seal or fill pockets. Its amazing how many different things go into drilling a hole in the ground.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I'll be a dealer for these, VERY SOON. Servicing East Texas area. Waiting on everything to come in now. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## tmfisher57

You boys take having COLD beverages seriously! The wife would shoot me if I bought a 200 dollar cooler! 

Should Be Working Instead Of Thinking About My 4 Wheeled Money Pit!


----------



## filthyredneck

^LOL, its easier to buy and ask to be forgiven than to ask to buy and get denied :flames:


----------



## tmfisher57

True, very true. Maybe someday, just never know! Hella nice coolers though.

Should Be Working Instead Of Thinking About My 4 Wheeled Money Pit!


----------



## Col_Sanders

I bought two 10lb bags of ice and poured 1 in the 60qt K2 and 1 in my 55qt Coleman Xtreme. Since the Coleman is smaller I put an extra handful in the K2.


Edit: The Coleman is a 52qt. I guess I should take a couple more handfuls out and put them in the K2.


----------



## brutemike

I was wondering that too.....

commando tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

They ain't "cheap", but they ain't the cost of a Yeti either. 

I've been trying to find something roughly 2x1 foot print to just fit the size of the little rack behind my rear seat. The only thing I've found is the Engel "ultra cool UC30", but it's designed as a dry box/cooler and I don't think it has a drain, thus it would be a pita to be solid mounted on the bike. - Wheel stand draining, FTW!


----------



## J2!

These look like nice coolers. I have seen Mark from Southern Ridge come on rides with SEVERAL Yeti coolers, one 100 quart he usually fills with nothing but bags of ice for the whole trip, five days later there is still ice left for everyone. So I know how well they hold up. As for the Coleman 5 day, we have already kinda did this test, the ice lasted three days. I'm curious how long this K2 will keep. Another good things about the Yeti though is that it has eye bolts that screw in the sides to strap it down and locking lids, you don't have to put straps all the way across the top, therefore making it easier to get to the beverages without having to unstrap it every time. They are worth the money if you have it to spare. My next one will be a Yeti or one of these depending on how well this test comes out !! LOL


----------



## Col_Sanders

The one thing I was disappointed in is that these dont have a strap slot or a lock hole like the Yetis. It would be nice. 

At Nats I'll have to figure a way to keep them secured. I do have plenty of chain and a padlock if I have to.


----------



## J2!

Col_Sanders said:


> The one thing I was disappointed in is that these dont have a strap slot or a lock hole like the Yetis. It would be nice.
> 
> At Nats I'll have to figure a way to keep them secured. I do have plenty of chain and a padlock if I have to.


Yeah my buddy has a 50qt Yeti and he isn't even going to take it to mud nats, affraid someone will steal it. Even if it's locked down, we didn't want anything else to get torn up in the process of them trying to get it. You should probably go ahead and take your locks and chains for yours too, they are expensive, and they know it. LOL Alot of it depends on where you camp too. We camp right by the back gate and we have NEVER had anything come up missing. If you set your camp up where people can't ride "through" it you'll be ok, you will be suprised how many people will ride right through the middle of your campsite if you let them. If you camp right by the highline you're just asking for them to get stolen just because of the number of people that travel through there.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Yeah I'll chain it up and hide it if I take it. 

24 hour ice update-The K2 still has no "slosh" if I move it around. The Coleman does. I'll post pics after 48 hours.


----------



## tmfisher57

Wow! Only 24hrs. and slush already.

Should Be Working Instead Of Thinking About My 4 Wheeled Money Pit! Dang Tapatalk!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Well this test is probably no bueno. Going to start over with much more ice. 10lbs really isnt enough. It only covered a couple inches in the bottom. They both had no ice this morning but the K2 water was a little colder in my highly accurate "dip the hand in water" test. 

According to my dummy math 40lbs in the 60qt and 35 in the 52 is fair. I aint got much edyukashin though. If someone with more smarts wants to give better #s I'm all ears.


----------



## Brute650i

anybody interested in these pm me may be able to get a group buy. Final prices including shipping are up in the air but atleast ill have an idea on any interest.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Brute650i said:


> anybody interested in these pm me may be able to get a group buy. Final prices including shipping are up in the air but atleast ill have an idea on any interest.


I have talked to these guys about our riding group. He's offering a large discount for everyone associated with DSDF. I'm not in any sense taking anything away from mimb, don't take it that way. Simply saying large group discounts are available to yall, just email the guy and talk to him. Super cool guy willing to help push his product. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Brute650i

I am talking it over with them just need a head count and which cooler


----------



## filthyredneck

I'm interested, let me know what kind of pricing you come up with.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## J2!

filthyredneck said:


> I'm interested, let me know what kind of pricing you come up with.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


X 2


----------



## racoon5022

so a little cheaper version of Yeti? that's cool maybe they will come down on their price now.


----------



## Col_Sanders

A couple poser pics and a funny one of the wife. She cant see inside the cooler when its on the RZR :bling:


----------



## Brute650i

very nice I cant wait to get me a 60qt and 30qt


----------



## Brute650i

I haven't forgot about yall just need some more folks.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

C'mon everyone, I know y'all need a nice cooler, I know I do for my RZR-S!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Col_Sanders

I took them both with me at Nats from Wednesday-Sunday. The 30 stayed on my RZR and on my Brute. I took both of my Colemans with me too, the one I used to have on my ride and the Extreme. 

I did add ice to the 30qt twice, an 8lb pound bag each time. It wasnt empty either time, I just added beer and ice both times. When I got home yesterday it was still full. The seal did great and there was no mud at all inside. Keep in mind this was in the sun the whole time and was opened a lot lol. I added 8lbs to the 60qt Friday evening. Saturday night there was still ice in it but Sunday when I got home it was all water. This was my backup drink cooler and was kept in the shade but opened quite a bit.

The Colemans...Little blue was put under a tarp when I arrived and early Thursday afternoon when I went to mount it to the Brute there was no ice in it at all. That was the only time it was opened. I dont think I'll be using it anymore. The 52qt Extreme had my food in it so it was kept in the shade and opened once a day on average. I added 16lbs Friday evening and there was none left Sunday morning.

I dont know how that compares to a Yeti. I can say I never experienced the vacuum that Yeti owners say they get so I can assume the seal isnt quite as good. Also, the fit and finish on Yetis is better. The hinges and latches on the 30 arent pretty but they are tough. I'm happy with how they did on ice.


----------



## Brute650i

Very nice review when money is right I'm getting me a 60 and a 30qt.


----------



## duckincrazy92

We're you able to get a better deal on them?


----------



## Brute650i

If there is a group that wants to get together then yes I can but so far the interest hasn't been very high.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Brent how many will you need as far as a group is concerned 

the wetter the better


----------



## jack stewart

*gotta love a yeti*

gotta love yeti,strapped my tundra 45 on the brute last Thursday with a 12pk of mellow yellows,and 12 bl platinums,that had been in the back of the truck several hours waiting on some ice lol,topped it off with ice,a group of us rode friday afternoon with several visits to the cooler,added more bl platinums saturday morning rode all day still havent added ice! by 2 oclock my buddys were taking there beverages outta there coolers and putting in mine,sunday night when i put the yeti back in the truck still had ice,and no mud after lots of water wheelies and serious mudding.outta all the coolers we had with food xtra ice,xtra drinks the yeti was the only one with ice left.south ga was 99 to 103 degrees all weekend.


----------



## Brute650i

I could do something with about 10-15 coolers being spoken for.


----------



## Polaris425

If the price is good I might get in on it


Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## filthyredneck

^ same here. I've been intersted ever since the start of this thread, just looking for something small for the rear rack. If the price was real good I might take 2.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## duckincrazy92

That's the main thing depends on wha bkinda price your talkin.


----------



## bigblackbrute

X4 on interested about a group discount

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Brute650i

Ill get some pricing together and let yall know in next day or 2.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

filthyredneck said:


> ^ same here. I've been intersted ever since the start of this thread, just looking for something small for the rear rack. If the price was real good I might take 2.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


X2. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300

I want one, but will probably have to go with a yeti to get one to fit as I want. - Unless I'm missing something the cube30 is the smallest K2 and it would hange 4-5" off the back of my rack.


----------



## Brute650i

pm me for pricing. Moderators check out your price in mod forum. To any visitors who think they will get in on this dont waste your time registering!!! This is only offered to members who contribute to the forum.


----------



## bigbodybrute

there nice coolers saw one last weekend


----------



## todbnla

Sent a pm...


----------



## duckincrazy92

How many people's got these? How well do they hold ice?


----------



## Col_Sanders

I still have mine. I usually use the 60 for food when we go on a ride for a few days. It doesnt seal perfect but if I prechill it (put a frozen gallon jug of water in it for an hour or so) and put all cold food in it, I can fill it up Thursday and have plenty of ice left over Monday night when I empty it. The 30, if I do the same I will have chunks of ice in my beer the first day. It will still have ice in it Sunday but I will have to refill it. Considering it gets opened 20 times a day, sits in the sun all day on top of a hot RZR motor, I think thats pretty good.

With that said, if I were buying today I'd check out Grizzly Coolers too. They look nice.


----------



## duckincrazy92

I saw them also. Just don't know which one i want.


----------



## walker

I've had the cube 55 in my work truck for over a year now. And still holds ice like new. Only thing that's happening is the rubber straps are dry rooting a little. But it stays in my truck. I will buy another . Great customer service also.


----------



## duckincrazy92

Thanks for the input. Im going to look at a few this coming weekend.


----------



## Lsu524

so about the soap sticks what exactly does soap sticks have to do with ice chests.

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

on pg 1


----------



## duckincrazy92

They use them in the oil field and I think they ship them in the coolers.


----------

